# How Do I install a Grill??



## BooMBai (Oct 27, 2004)

How do i take off the stock grill, and put on a different grill for my 03 altima?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-Open the hood
-There are 4 black round clips that you have to pop off with a flat head, the are located on the top of the grill.
-There is a latch or catch on each side of the grill toward the bottom, have to work these loose. Once you see them, you'll see how to get it loose.
-pull old grill out, put new one in
-replace the 4 black clips


http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid1/installation.php

That link will show you exactly what I'm talking about.


----------

